# Keynote



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2002)

Que lentement passent les heures
Comme passe un enterrement

Tu pleureras lheure où tu pleures
Qui passera trop vitement
Comme passent toutes les heures

Guillaume Apollinaire, _À la Santé_ in _Alcools_.



_Dans son précédent exposé, boudé par un large public en dépit dune critique enthousiaste, le Dr. Evil tentait une forme déloge de la complexité en tant quélément constitutif incontournable du réel. Déçu par le faible écho de ce premier essai, le célèbre praticien, connu pour ses prises de positions controversées sur leuthanasie des jeunes, revient aujourdhui sur le devant de la scène avec un texte éclairé dont lambition modeste est, selon son auteur, de « sortir ces merdeux de leur indigence crasse. » Nous écoutons le Dr. Evil._


Dr. Evil  Bonjour à tous. Je vous remercie dêtre venus si nombreux. Cest un jour un peu spécial pour moi. Jai des tas de choses excitantes à vous dire ce matin.
Au cours des dernières semaines, vous avez pu découvrir les nouveaux iTextes que jai mis à la disposition du public : il y a eu iGermaine, iSolitude, iChiottes et, bien sûr, iToto. Vous avez dailleurs été très nombreux à discuter sur iChiottes, et iToto, malgré les défauts de sa première version, a été lu par bon nombre dentre-vous, ce dont je vous remercie.

Aujourdhui, jai senti que, face à limportance grandissante des flux de communication sur le net, il fallait proposer à mes lecteurs un texte qui leur vide la tête, un truc vraiment cool, plus proche du vide intersidéral que de la « Critique de la Raison pure ». Cest pourquoi  et je suis particulièrement fier du travail accompli sur ce texte , je vous présente *iBar*. iBar est un iTexte sur le presque rien. Parce que chez nous, à la Evils Corp., nous pensons que cest le « presque » qui fait la différence. Mais je préfère vous le laisser découvrir par vous-mêmes.


*iBar* [Début du texte]

Et puis il y a le « bar ».

Le « bar » est un forum dun type un peu particulier, dont le principe reste simple néanmoins : on y parle, en long, en large et surtout en travers, de tout ce dont les autres forums ne parlent pas, dans une ambiance qui, sous prétexte que lendroit est ouvert à tous, se veut prétendument conviviale et est censée rappeler celle coutumière aux débits de boissons quon trouve un peu partout dans le monde réel. La singularité du lieu tient en ceci que tout un chacun peut, sous couvert de lanonymat ordinaire et sans limitation quant au nombre de mots utilisés ou à la tonalité des propos tenus, venir y déverser le petit surplus de paroles qui naurait pas trouvé sa place ailleurs. Il semble quon y rie beaucoup, que les « clients » soient assidus, avec toutefois une tripotée de piliers de comptoir dont la plupart senivrent lun lautre, ou seuls, de leur propre prose. Le mimétisme avec le monde réel a été poussé à ce point de raffinement que le contenu même des verres est, ici comme ailleurs, bien plus savoureux que les conversations qui sy tiennent. Le « bar » est un lieu quon saccordera à trouver « branché », voire « tendance », et où il serait le plus souvent mal venu de reprocher à quiconque le mauvais usage qui pourrait être fait de la liberté de se taire.

Située, pour lessentiel, dans une tranche dâge de 15 à 35 ans, la clientèle de cet établissement se singularise par son goût immodéré de la prose bêtifiante et de la blague facile. On a beau dire que la paresse intellectuelle est une forme de vulgarité des plus évidentes, personne parmi les habitués, pourtant si enclins à faire étalage des manifestations de leur nonchalance naturelle, naccepterait de se réclamer de cette paresse-là. De même, il serait vain de chercher à les convaincre de la grande médiocrité quil y a à aborder avec légèreté les sujets les plus spécieux. Si chacun sait que la gravité seule convient au jeu et quil faut mettre beaucoup de sérieux à bien rire, peu sont ceux qui semblent faire cas du plaisir de leurs voisins de table, ni même de leur propre plaisir.

Pour la plupart, les habitués se connaissent entre eux. Ils organisent de temps à autre, et sans variation quant au prétexte de ces retrouvailles, des soirées thématiques qui sachèvent dordinaires dans les vapeurs dalcools étranges dont, par la suite, la seule évocation suffit à les plonger dans une interminable nostalgie. Interminable quant au sentiment sans doute, mais aussi parce quils ne peuvent réfréner, même longtemps après, limpérieux besoin de partager leurs cuites avec la terre entière. Or, si lalcool se partage, la cuite ne se raconte pas. Elle appartient tout entière au mystère dune nuit et ne supporte pas la lumière du jour. Bref, à froid, comme les grands cigares, la cuite pue.

Près du comptoir, les conversations vont bon train. Parmi les nombreux sujets de discussions, rares sont ceux qui dépassent le niveau de « Mais doù te vient donc ton surnom, Popaul ? » ou « Quelle était votre température anale ce matin ? » Il sen trouve dautres cependant qui donnent lieu à de grands échanges culturels sur la musique des années 90 et les livres à 10 francs. On y cause volontiers  et bruyamment  du dernier ouvrage paru au sujet des poteries précolombiennes, comme du numéro 271 de _Pif Gadget,_ celui qui me manque pour finir la collec.

Quand les sujets se font rares, ce qui arrive parfois, les jeux du cirque commencent. On jette un pauvre couillon au milieu de larène, ou on attend sagement que les lions se bouffent entre eux. Le conflit a du bon puisque, quoiquil en soit, il *faut* quil se passe quelque chose. Les imbéciles sont, avec lhydrogène, ce quil y a de plus répandu dans lunivers et il sen trouve toujours que le silence effraie plus que le bruit et la fureur (1). À limage de leur mère nature, les clients du « bar » ont horreur du vide et je métonnerai toujours quils sefforcent de le combler avec du vent.

Pour finir ce sombre tableau, je voudrais avoir une pensée démagogique pour les jeunes cons. Je voudrais quils sachent que je ne leur en veux pas de leur indigence intellectuelle manifeste et de leurs préoccupations insipides. Je ne leur en veux pas car, quils le croient ou non, je fus des leurs. Javais 17 ans, je ne me préoccupais que des jupes des filles et je navais dautre ambition que darriver au mercredi suivant, dont laprès-midi se passerait immanquablement avec mes potes dans quelque arrière-salle de bistrot. Je me souciais fort peu alors de ce monde autour de moi dont jentendais parler sans le connaître. Mon monde à moi, le seul vrai monde, sarrêtait à ces mercredis embellis par le souvenir, alors que, souvent, on se faisait juste chier ensemble.

À ceux par contre qui viennent réchauffer une adolescence tardive au beau soleil de la jeunesse, ceux-là qui ne manqueront pas de stigmatiser, ouvertement ou entre eux, mon aigreur supposée ; à ceux qui me trouveront bien importun et qui, lesprit épais, viendront beugler pour quon les laisse sabrutir mollement au creux de propos fades ; à tous ceux-là, je dis : « Merde ». [Fin du texte]


Je vous remercie de mavoir écouté et, je lespère, entendu.

(1) Librement adapté de _Mac-bête_. Quel visionnaire ce Will !


----------



## Foguenne (13 Décembre 2002)

C'est tellement vrai...même si ça fait un peu mal à entendre.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (13 Décembre 2002)

Doc Evil au pouvoir ! Doc Evil au pouvoir ! Doc Evil au pouvoir !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2002)

Mon esprit, comme mes vertèbres,
Invoque ardemment le repos;
Le cur plein de songes funèbres,

Je vais me coucher sur le dos
Et me rouler dans vos rideaux,
O rafraichissantes ténèbres.

iCiao


----------



## barbarella (13 Décembre 2002)

A ce moment même : *SANS COMMENTAIRE*


----------



## bebert (13 Décembre 2002)

Bravo pour ce "presque tout sur presque rien".
Le "Dock", c'est l'exception qui confirme la règle !
Bon, et si on déconnait maintenant ?


----------



## bebert (13 Décembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * A ce moment même : SANS COMMENTAIRE *








Moi aussi, je reste sans voix, je suis bouche bée, j'arrive pas à en placer une, muet comme une carpe, j'ai rien a redire, je ferme ma gueule


----------



## barbarella (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* Bravo pour ce "presque tout sur presque rien".
Le "Dock", c'est l'exception qui confirme la règle !
Bon, et si on déconnait maintenant ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est pas pour ça qu'on est là ?


----------



## barbarella (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 






Moi aussi, je reste sans voix, je suis bouche bée, j'arrive pas à en placer une, muet comme une carpe, j'ai rien a redire, je ferme ma gueule  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Est-ce que pour toi c'est comme pour moi ? Tu n'as rien compris ou tu n'as pas envie de comprendre, ou il n'y a rien à comprendre. 

Quel sentiment de malaise, est né en nous à la lecture de ce texte. Ce texte est-il dérangeant à cause de sa globalité, ou de ses assertions directes ?

Doc Evil est-il venus pour sauver nos âmes du purgatoire des forums, ou pour nous démontrer que nous sommes de sombres imbéciles juste bons à nous vautrer dans la fange du parler pour ne rien dire ?

These, are the questions


----------



## aricosec (13 Décembre 2002)

ah  non ! ah non ! un suget de plus ou l'on peut déconner,ça compte,merci docevil,il n'y en a pas tellement,notre  bon docteur nous a psycologisé(oui ça se dit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) pour une fois que ça ne nous coute pas un rond.

ENCORE ! ah oui ! aaahhhhhhhh  !


----------



## barbarella (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Est-ce que pour toi c'est comme pour moi ? Tu n'as rien compris ou tu n'as pas envie de comprendre, ou il n'y a rien à comprendre. 

Quel sentiment de malaise, est né en nous à la lecture de ce texte. Ce texte est-il dérangeant à cause de sa globalité, ou de ses assertions directes ?

Doc Evil est-il venus pour sauver nos âmes du purgatoire des forums, ou pour nous démontrer que nous sommes de sombres imbéciles juste bons à nous vautrer dans la fange du parler pour ne rien dire ?

These, are the questions    *<hr /></blockquote>

Suis-je la seule à me poser des questions ?
Pourquoi ais-je l'impression de ne pas comprendre ?
Pourquoi les forums existent-ils ?
Pourquoi y a t-il un bar sur macg ?
Pourquoi les sujets les plus "intéressants" sont-ils les plus "cons" ?
Pourquoi ce midi vais-je manger des pâtes ?

Quel est le but de mon existence ?
Pourquoi vivre ?
Pourquoi mourir.....................................................................


----------



## Yip (13 Décembre 2002)

Surtout, ne parlons pas pour ne rien dire.


----------



## Yip (13 Décembre 2002)

Ne meublons pas.


----------



## Yip (13 Décembre 2002)

Sérieux, c'est vide ici.


----------



## barbarella (13 Décembre 2002)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> * Surtout, ne parlons pas pour ne rien dire.  *


----------



## Yip (13 Décembre 2002)

Vite ! quelqu'un pour dire quelque chose d'intello, on s'abrutit ici !


----------



## barbarella (13 Décembre 2002)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> * Ne meublons pas.  *


----------



## barbarella (13 Décembre 2002)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> * Sérieux, c'est vide ici.  *


----------



## barbarella (13 Décembre 2002)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> * Vite ! quelqu'un pour dire quelque chose d'intello, on s'abrutit ici !  *



C'est quoi intello


----------



## Yip (13 Décembre 2002)

Je citerais bien Nietzsche, Hegel ou Kant, mais j'ai jamais lu.

Et je suis pas sûr que ce soit bien dans le cadre d'un forum Mac.


"On peut parler sérieusement sans se prendre au sérieux"
Yip dans  _Critique de l'emmerdement pur (au sens de "on se fait chier")_


----------



## nato kino (13 Décembre 2002)

_( ExtraPost... shoot again !! )_


----------



## Yip (13 Décembre 2002)




----------



## bebert (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Est-ce que pour toi c'est comme pour moi ? Tu n'as rien compris ou tu n'as pas envie de comprendre, ou il n'y a rien à comprendre. 

*<hr /></blockquote>

Désolé Barbarella, j'ai tout compris !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais comme y'a quelq'un qui pense pour nous ici (dans le bar c'est un comble !), ça nous dispense de penser, héhé.


----------



## bebert (13 Décembre 2002)

[quote='tanplan]* ( ExtraPost... shoot again !! )



*[/quote]

TILT !!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Reviens neurone, reviens !


----------



## barbarella (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr />* Je citerais bien Nietzsche, Hegel ou Kant, mais j'ai jamais lu.

Et je suis pas sûr que ce soit bien dans le cadre d'un forum Mac.


"On peut parler sérieusement sans se prendre au sérieux"
Yip dans  Critique de l'emmerdement pur (au sens de "on se fait chier") *<hr /></blockquote>

Tiens ! Nous avons les mêmes non-lectures


----------



## Yip (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Tiens ! Nous avons les mêmes non-lectures  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>


Oui et j'en suis doublement fier, merci.


----------



## bebert (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Tiens ! Nous avons les mêmes non-lectures  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Ben moi j'ai tout rien lu ! Et je sais tout sur rien !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Plus on apprend, plus on ne sait rien" (Jacques Dutronc)


----------



## barbarella (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Désolé Barbarella, j'ai tout compris !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais comme y'a quelq'un qui pense pour nous ici (dans le bar c'est un comble !), ça nous dispense de penser, héhé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Que quelqu'un pense pour nous c'est une chose, mais je ne laisserais jamais personne ne pas penser pour moi. On n'a pas fait des études pour rien


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Décembre 2002)

Parler pour ne rien dire et ne rien dire pour parler sont les deux principes majeurs et rigoureux de tous ceux qui feraient mieux de la fermer avant de l'ouvrir.


----------



## bebert (13 Décembre 2002)

C'est pas parce qu'on a rien à dire qu'il faut fermer sa gueule !


----------



## barbarella (13 Décembre 2002)

Sérieusement, qui a lu Qu'est-ce qu'on ne sait pas ?, un hors série des DECOUVERTES GALLIMARD, eh ben c'est pas rassurant, parce qu'on peut répondre sans se vanter : "Tout"


----------



## barbarella (13 Décembre 2002)

Pierre Dac a dit:
			
		

> * Parler pour ne rien dire et ne rien dire pour parler sont les deux principes majeurs et rigoureux de tous ceux qui feraient mieux de la fermer avant de l'ouvrir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pierre DAC un génie cet Homme,


----------



## barbarella (13 Décembre 2002)

Pierre DAC 

Un vrai régal


----------



## aricosec (13 Décembre 2002)

"et pendant ce temps,sous les ponts coule la seine"
qui va bientot déborder cette garce,


----------



## Luc G (13 Décembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Sérieusement, qui a lu Qu'est-ce qu'on ne sait pas ?, un hors série des DECOUVERTES GALLIMARD, eh ben c'est pas rassurant, parce qu'on peut répondre sans se vanter : "Tout"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dans le même esprit, sinon le même genre, chez Pluriel : "Aux frontières de la science. Dictionnaire de l'ignorance".

Quant à ce que dit le Doc, au pourquoi et au comment, j'en dirai peu pour le moment D. Tout simplement parce que là, je n'ai pas trop le temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Simplement que ce post-là, aussi m'a intéressé, comme m'intéressent aussi les déconnades des petits jeunes de MacGé (pour les vieux cons, étant donné que je suis plutôt de ce bord là, vu mon âge, la question ne se pose même pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Rien de ce qui est humain ne m'est indifférent a dit je ne sais plus qui, et c'est plein, plein d'humain, tout ça.

Alors juste un peu d'Apollinaire pour l'instant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 mais un poème entier, s'il vous plaît et avec le titre(tiré d'Alcools, bien sûr)

*           Chantre

Et l'unique cordeau des trompettes marines *

De quoi parler pour ne rien dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je vous renvoie à cette analyse remarquable de la chose :  ici .

Et pour que Barbarella ne se laisse pas emporter par une vague blueso-spleenesque, je lui propose une thérapie que j'employais, sinon à 17 ans, du moins à 20 : gueuler un bon coup (devant sa glace ou chez Delarue, ça n'a guère d'importance) :

"C'est le printemps, bande de cons !"


----------



## Luc G (14 Décembre 2002)

à propos, est-ce que quelqu'un sait si la pharmacie Lopez est ouverte ce dimanche ?


----------



## bebert (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 
Que quelqu'un pense pour nous c'est une chose, mais je ne laisserais jamais personne ne pas penser pour moi. On n'a pas fait des études pour rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Ça devient trop compliqué pour moi là.

Et le contraire ça donne quoi ?
Que personne ne pense pas pour eux ce n'est pas une chose, mais je laisserai toujours quelqu'un penser pour lui. On a fait des études pour tout.









hors propos : j'ai trouvé un dictionnaire rigolo sur le net hier :  le dicomoche !


----------



## barbarella (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />*

Et pour que Barbarella ne se laisse pas emporter par une vague blueso-spleenesque, je lui propose une thérapie que j'employais, sinon à 17 ans, du moins à 20 : gueuler un bon coup (devant sa glace ou chez Delarue, ça n'a guère d'importance) :

"C'est le printemps, bande de cons !"

*<hr /></blockquote>

Je préfère me faire une orgie de nounours en chocolat avec de la guimauve dedans, ou bouffer une boîte entière de pastilles Valda et boire un grand verre d'eau glacée juste derrière, ça déménage


----------



## barbarella (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Ça devient trop compliqué pour moi là.

Et le contraire ça donne quoi ?
Que personne ne pense pas pour eux ce n'est pas une chose, mais je laisserai toujours quelqu'un penser pour lui. On a fait des études pour tout.









hors propos : j'ai trouvé un dictionnaire rigolo sur le net hier :  le dicomoche !   *<hr /></blockquote>

Je ne sais pas si le contraire existe, ce que je veux dire c'est que les études sont sensées t'apprendre à penser par toi-même, on te dis même comment faire et quoi penser, comme ça c'est déjà pensé pas d'effort à fournir. En revanche on ne t'apprend pas à ne pas penser, c'est inné, alors faut en profiter c'est un truc qu'on peut faire soit-même.


----------



## bebert (14 Décembre 2002)

Laisse béton, je déconnais !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Moi je m'en fiche de savoir le pourquoi du comment du bar MacG. Ça me fait penser à ceux qui analysaient le Loft : beaucoup de bruit pour rien en quelque sortes.

Je préfère penser à des choses plus importantes et venir au bar pour délirer, ne plus penser à ces choses importantes justement.


----------



## barbarella (14 Décembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Laisse béton, je déconnais !



Moi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
Moi je m'en fiche de savoir le pourquoi du comment du bar MacG. Ça me fait penser à ceux qui analysaient le Loft : beaucoup de bruit pour rien en quelque sortes.<hr /></blockquote>

comme on dit ya que les tonneaux vides qui font du bruit

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
Je préfère penser à des choses plus importantes et venir au bar pour délirer, ne plus penser à ces choses importantes justement.   <hr /></blockquote>

On est au moins deux, vive le délire, à bas les choses importantes


----------



## Luc G (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

comme on dit ya que les tonneaux vides qui font du bruit

*<hr /></blockquote>

Une pensée définitive qui me permet de quitter le boulot de bonne humeur.


----------



## barbarella (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

Une pensée définitive qui me permet de quitter le boulot de bonne humeur.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

et l'esprit serein


----------



## bebert (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

Une pensée définitive qui me permet de quitter le boulot de bonne humeur.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Et on sera toujours là pour vider les tonneaux !


----------



## barbarella (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Et on sera toujours là pour vider les tonneaux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Mais qui va le remplir ?


----------



## barbarella (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Et on sera toujours là pour vider les tonneaux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Mais qui va les remplir ?


----------



## bebert (14 Décembre 2002)

Le Doc bien sûr !


----------



## barbarella (14 Décembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Le Doc bien sûr !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, non ce n'est pas à lui de faire ce boulot, le Doc c'est notre homme de méninges


----------



## Yip (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Je préfère me faire une orgie de nounours en chocolat avec de la guimauve dedans, ou bouffer une boîte entière de pastilles Valda et boire un grand verre d'eau glacée juste derrière, ça déménage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>


... yeu yiens d'éhéyier les halda ahec l'o .... hé 'rai heu ha héménaze ...


----------



## bebert (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 
Non, non ce n'est pas à lui de faire ce boulot, le Doc c'est notre homme de méninges  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Ben justement si ! Il fait le plein, on fait le vide !


----------



## barbarella (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr />* 


... yeu yiens d'éhéyier les halda ahec l'o .... hé 'rai heu ha héménaze ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

tu connaissais pas


----------



## Yip (14 Décembre 2002)

Nan... pffff.... pffff...

Je préfère les harengs à la gelée de groseilles

(ou alors, comme Gaston, la morue au fraises 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Luc G (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Ben justement si ! Il fait le plein, on fait le vide !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Encore, bébert, encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ça coule de source
Tout ça me donne soif, à la votre.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2002)

Pierre Dac n'a rien fait sur les anonymes ?


----------



## kamkil (14 Décembre 2002)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *[...]Javais 17 ans, je ne me préoccupais que des jupes des filles et je navais dautre ambition que darriver au mercredi suivant, dont laprès-midi se passerait immanquablement avec mes potes dans quelque arrière-salle de bistrot.[...]*


À 17 ans on n'est pas sérieux! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[/i]Je vais perdre mon sérieux bientôt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/i]


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2002)

Puisquil fut question de dictionnaires et à supposer que vous ne connaissiez pas encore cet ouvrage indispensable, je vous recommande chaudement le _Dictionnaire de la bêtise et des erreurs de jugement_, de Guy Bechtel et Jean-Claude Carrière, paru aux éditions Robert Laffont.

Je mengage dailleurs à vous faire partager, aussi souvent que possible, ces petites perles de lesprit humain. Je commence dès aujourdhui avec un hommage à Alexandre Dumas (panthéonisation oblige) La citation se trouve dans ma signature. Enjoy!


----------



## barbarella (14 Décembre 2002)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> * Puisquil fut question de dictionnaires et à supposer que vous ne connaissiez pas encore cet ouvrage indispensable, je vous recommande chaudement le Dictionnaire de la bêtise et des erreurs de jugement, de Guy Bechtel et Jean-Claude Carrière, paru aux éditions Robert Laffont.*



Est-ce qu'on y parle de nous ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
* Je mengage dailleurs à vous faire partager, aussi souvent que possible, ces petites perles de lesprit humain. Je commence dès aujourdhui avec un hommage à Alexandre Dumas (panthéonisation oblige) La citation se trouve dans ma signature. Enjoy!   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ce n'est pas tombé dans l'oreille dans sourd


----------



## bebert (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Ce n'est pas tombé dans l'oreille dans sourd  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Quand on voit ce qu'on voit et qu'on entend ce qu'on entend, on fait bien de penser ce qu'on pense !


----------



## barbarella (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Quand on voit ce qu'on voit et qu'on entend ce qu'on entend, on fait bien de penser ce qu'on pense !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Mieux vaut voir ça que d'être aveugle, entendre ça que d'être sourd, penser ça que d'être... euh... c'est quoi le mot


----------



## aricosec (15 Décembre 2002)

bien sur evidemment dans ce cas là


----------



## barbarella (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* bien sur evidemment dans ce cas là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







*<hr /></blockquote>

Je te le fais pas dire


----------



## barbarella (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* Pierre Dac n'a rien fait sur les anonymes ?

*<hr /></blockquote>

S'il a fait quelque chose sur eux, ils ne nous ont pas laisser leur identité donc ....va savoir


----------



## Yip (15 Décembre 2002)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *  Ah ! ah ! dit don Manoel en portugais. (Alexandre Dumas père, Le Collier de la Reine, 1849.)   *




Moi je la connaissais sous la forme :

-Ah ! ah ! cria-t-il en espagnol, car il connaissait parfaitement cette langue.

Je la trouve encore plus rigolote, mais bon, si c'est Dumas qui l'a commise...


----------



## barbarella (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr />* 


Moi je la connaissais sous la forme :

-Ah ! ah ! cria-t-il en espagnol, car il connaissait parfaitement cette langue.

Je la trouve encore plus rigolote, mais bon, si c'est Dumas qui l'a commise...




*<hr /></blockquote>

A l'heure actuelle, quand on dit Dumas, mieux vaut citer le prénom, on sait jamais


----------



## Yip (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

A l'heure actuelle, quand on dit Dumas, mieux vaut citer le prénom, on sait jamais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>


Un bon Dumas est un Dumas mort.


----------



## decoris (16 Décembre 2002)

c'est marrant, c'est pas possible de poster le même message dans deux sujets qui ont le même nom...

JE SAIS, JE M'AMUSE POUR DES CONNERIES!!!

n'empeche...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

A l'heure actuelle, quand on dit Dumas, mieux vaut citer le prénom, on sait jamais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Au hasard Jean-Jacques


----------



## Yip (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr />* c'est marrant, c'est pas possible de poster le même message dans deux sujets qui ont le même nom...

JE SAIS, JE M'AMUSE POUR DES CONNERIES!!!

n'empeche...




*<hr /></blockquote>


decus ! arrête tes conneries avec les keynotes !

sinon on appelle SMG...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr />* 


decus ! arrête tes conneries avec les keynotes !

sinon on appelle SMG...







*<hr /></blockquote>

Attention Orchestre "MARCHE IMPERIALE"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










En binaire siouplait !


----------



## barbarella (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr />* c'est marrant, c'est pas possible de poster le même message dans deux sujets qui ont le même nom...

JE SAIS, JE M'AMUSE POUR DES CONNERIES!!!

n'empeche...




*<hr /></blockquote>

Trois maintenant, c'est du plagia


----------



## barbarella (16 Décembre 2002)

Faisons remonter la vraie, l'unique, la seule, celle de DocEvil


----------



## barbarella (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Au hasard Jean-Jacques  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Goldman !!!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr />* 


Un bon Dumas est un Dumas mort.




*<hr /></blockquote>






 Je dois dire que je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec cette affirmation péremptoire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les injures sont à envoyer à mon adresse, merci: bruno.dumas&lt;at&gt;unifr.ch









++
Beru


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru]* 






 Je dois dire que je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec cette affirmation péremptoire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les injures sont à envoyer à mon adresse, merci: bruno.dumas&lt;at&gt;unifr.ch









++
Beru  *<hr /></blockquote>

Pas touche a mon redac'chef adjoint la ! Sinon, je lache Hero dans le bar !! Vous allez voir, ca va chier des bulles


----------



## maousse (16 Décembre 2002)

J'aimerais voir ça


----------



## alèm (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

Pas touche a mon redac'chef adjoint la ! Sinon, je lache Hero dans le bar !! Vous allez voir, ca va chier des bulles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<hr /></blockquote>

même pas chiche !!!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>*

Pas touche a mon redac'chef adjoint la ! Sinon, je lache Hero dans le bar !! Vous allez voir, ca va chier des bulles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<hr /></blockquote>

T'es un peu dur là... Franchement, quoi qu'ils fassent, ils ne méritent pas ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait, tu n'as pas oublié de mettre des vitamines dans ses quartiers de viande ? Il a un peu le teint pâle ces derniers temps... Le dernier Counter-Strikeux à être passé sur le forum jeux ne devait pas être très frais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2002)

Pourquoi faire remonter ce _thread_ ?
Trois raisons dont chacune est valable seule :

1) Pour être sûr que tout le monde a eu sa louche.
2) En attendant le retour de theBig (si tu nous regardes !)
3) Parce que.


----------



## Amok (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr />* Pourquoi faire remonter ce thread ?
Trois raisons dont chacune est valable seule :

1) Pour être sûr que tout le monde a eu sa louche.
2) En attendant le retour de theBig (si tu nous regardes !)
3) Parce que.







*<hr /></blockquote>

Réponse: 1 et 3.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Mode modérateur du bar)
Désolé doc pour le RV manqué de la dernière fois: je filais à 300 Km/h entre Le sud et le nord!
(fin mode modérateur du bar)


----------



## nato kino (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 
(Mode modérateur du bar)
Désolé doc pour le RV manqué de la dernière fois: je filais à 300 Km/h entre Le sud et le nord!
(fin mode modérateur du bar)  *<hr /></blockquote>

Si c'est pas mignon tout plein ça... Un nouveau couple de poneys !!


----------



## Amok (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 

Si c'est pas mignon tout plein ça... Un nouveau couple de poneys !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est malin, ca! ca aurait pu passer inaperçu, et vlan!


----------



## DeRayOdileDeRay (18 Décembre 2002)

kes t'as fait des marmottes ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 
C'est malin, ca! ca aurait pu passer inaperçu, et vlan!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Ah mince !! Encore une gaffe !!


----------



## DeRayOdileDeRay (18 Décembre 2002)

t'as une tronche toa, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tiens un peut d'huile de riçin...va te soigner ta gastro moa.... et pis t'as l'air fin avec ta guirlande au dessus de ta tête, on dirais Sdama à l'europride


----------



## barbarella (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DeRayOdileDeRay:</font><hr />* t'as une tronche toa, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 et pis t'as l'air fin avec ta guirlande au dessus de ta tête, on dirais Sdama à l'europride 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>


----------



## barbarella (18 Décembre 2002)

Pas pu m'empêcher


----------



## ApplePie (18 Décembre 2002)

ca sent le *sapin de thread* ou je ne m'y connais pas !!


----------



## barbarella (18 Décembre 2002)

applepie a dit:
			
		

> * ca sent le sapin de thread du liban ou je ne m'y connais pas !!   *



non rien


----------



## Amok (18 Décembre 2002)

Bien, ta signature, Odile!


----------



## nato kino (18 Décembre 2002)

Vi ! Dame PIPI reprend du service, pour le plus grand plaisir des prostates abusées et des sphincters relachés !!


----------



## aricosec (18 Décembre 2002)

[quote='applepie]* ca sent le sapin de thread ou je ne m'y connais pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*[/quote]


[quote='tanplan]* Vi ! Dame PIPI reprend du service, pour le plus grand plaisir des prostates abusées et des sphincters relachés !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*[/quote]



faudrait peut etre accorder vos violons,ça sent  QUOI !!


----------



## nato kino (18 Décembre 2002)

La sciure rance et la vieille couche!!


----------



## bebert (18 Décembre 2002)

Wouarf ! Z'avez vu le nouveau look de Rico ?


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Wouarf ! Z'avez vu le nouveau look de Rico ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il a le neurone en berne ? Il remonte à l'arbre ?. Ce n'est pas prudent. Gare à la gamelle, on va avoir de la purée de haricots.


----------



## aricosec (18 Décembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Wouarf ! Z'avez vu le nouveau look de Rico ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas  ma faute,a force de me voir voler ,un chasseur en mal de gibier,mal conseillé par TANPLAN,chien bigleux,m'a flingué en plein vol,
plus de reponse au numero que vous avez demandé
et puis ça correspondant mieux a mon état d'esprit.
un vieux singe qui a dut faire beaucoup de grimaces, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et qui peut en faire de meilleures ici


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2002)

Accessoirement, il a l'air moins sec le Arico.
Vu de profil, il a profité...


----------



## barbarella (18 Décembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Wouarf ! Z'avez vu le nouveau look de Rico ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je le trouve sympa le nouveau look de rico, ça correspond mieux à l'image que je me fais de lui


----------



## aricosec (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Je le trouve sympa le nouveau look de rico, ça correspond mieux à l'image que je me fais de lui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

et oui,comme lui je n'ai plus de poils sur le bidon !
arff !


----------



## Yip (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr />* 

Je préfère les harengs à la gelée de groseilles

(ou alors, comme Gaston, la morue au fraises 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Recette de la morue aux fraises :

Faites revenir 100 grammes de fraises dans de la mayonnaise,
Placez-y un filet de morue, un peu de crème chantilly,
Mélangez le tout, écrasez dedans 2 sardines à l'huile,
arrosez de vin rouge

Bon appétit !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En fait cette recette, inspirée de Gaston Lagaffe, figure dans l'album de Spirou et Fantasio N°20 "Le faiseur d'or" p 21, j'ai remplacé la sole par de la morue, l'essentiel c'est que ce soit dans "l'esprit" de Gaston.


----------



## barbarella (19 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr />* 

Recette de la morue aux fraises :

Faites revenir 100 grammes de fraises dans de la mayonnaise,
Placez-y un filet de morue, un peu de crème chantilly,
Mélangez le tout, écrasez dedans 2 sardines à l'huile,
arrosez de vin rouge

Bon appétit !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En fait cette recette, inspirée de Gaston Lagaffe, figure dans l'album de Spirou et Fantasio N°20 "Le faiseur d'or" p 21, j'ai remplacé la sole par de la morue, l'essentiel c'est que ce soit dans "l'esprit" de Gaston.










*<hr /></blockquote>

Et, tu l'as expérimentée ?


----------



## Yip (21 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Et, tu l'as expérimentée ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









*<hr /></blockquote>


Bin franchement non...

j'chus pas assez fou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





J'ai essayé quelques mélanges moyens, mais ça...

déjà qu'j'aime pas l'poisson... bwerk !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2003)

En souvenir du bon vieux temps...

Spéciale dédicace à Sonnyboy et SMG.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2003)

Pouvez pas vous empêcher de parler de moi...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2003)

Une question sérieuse, quand même !
ça fait un moment que je me la pose.............

Pourquoi.......

Pourquoi....

Pourquoi tu vas pas te faire empapaouter ? 
&lt;
&lt;
&lt;
&lt;
&lt;
&lt;
&lt;
Non, c'est vrai ça te ferai le plus grand bien...une bonne séance de vermifuge....


----------

